# Ad Appeared in Wrong Catagory



## Bolen (Nov 9, 2006)

Hello:

Yesterday I initiated a free ad for the Marriott Custom House for Christmas Week 2006. The Ad looks great in every way, EXCEPT, that it is for a RENTAL in the USA Eastern, but it appears as a SALE in the USA Eastern. I tried to move it myself but it came back that "I am not authorized for this action".

Can somebody please move it to the correct listing catagory, or tell me how to accomplish that.

Thanks & Sincerely

Bob Thielhelm


----------



## Cat (Nov 9, 2006)

Go to the Classifieds page and click on the Ad Manager link. I would email both Ben Hum and Geoff Braslow to make your request (their email addresses are included in that link.) That would get your switch made the fastest, as I'm not sure how often either one reads the BBS.


----------

